# GT: Game 52- Clippers @ Mavs 2/21



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Tues Feb 21
5:30 PM
TV: FSN2, NBALP
</center>


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

I think that this will be a good test for the clippers to start the second half of the season.

It is time for EB to show that he is for real and that his playing was not a mirage but is for real.

I hope Cassell is rested and that he can give us a performance like he did in the first game of the season against the sonics.

Cannot wait to see Vlad start hitting his 3 pointers.

It is time for Livi to show us what he can do and I hope that he continues to improve and start playing like he was last year.

Playoffs here we come
GO Clippers


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Things im looking/hoping for:

Ross back from injury

Rebraca back from injury

Radman knowing the offense better

Singleton getting minutes at PF


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah, and i do not want to see baker on the active list any time soon over ndong. No point in that. Im just hoping him to provide a big body to bang against kaman in practice and rebraca.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I just noticed you signed Vin Baker. What was the reasoning behind that? 

Also, link to the Mavs game thread, and we'll link yours .

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=243852http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=243786


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No Corey is going to be painful. Ross coming back is good, because we need all the help defense we can get. Tough game, but these are the ones that show what your team is made of. The Clippers have surprised people before this season, this could be one of those surprises.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=243909


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

sorry...today's clipper confidential reports q ross stayed in l.a. for back treatments -- so he's out for the trip...i see a couple blowouts in our future...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I think we will see singleton a lot in this game now that i think of it. THe last game, he did a good job on dirk. They might put him on dirk again this game.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

come on Vlady, make us Serbs proud!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Bet on the game here:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=243909


Damn at those odds, I wish I had more points to bet with


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Even with the time the players had to rest I still think we're going to have to endure a couple of bad losses until the Clips are back on form. Hopefully we'll recover for the Feb 24 game against the Lakers... we have to get revenge for our previous defeat.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Damn at those odds, I wish I had more points to bet with


as long as livingston is starting, those are fair odds


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cass/Mobley/Vlad/Brand/Kaman is the Clips starting unit

Terry/Howard/Griffin/Dirk/Diop for the Mavs(i think i got this right(


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mavs win the tip, Cass steals it and a foul on the Jet


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Daniels hits both FT's.

Brand drives and misses.

Griffin with a nice score.

Kaman gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes 1.

Howard scores.

Clippers down, 5-12...

Clippers turn it over.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk misses, Kaman rebouds.

Cassell hits a 3!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diop misses, Kaman rebounds.

Kaman from Brand, he scores.

Dirk scores on the jumper and gets fouled by Kaman. :no:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Griffin played the passing lanes greatly

Cat missess 10-17


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley gets the bounce 12-17


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cass misses, Kaman boards, Cass hits a three off the glass from the corner.

Time out Dallas 15-19 5:47 left in the first


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Howard steals and scores.

Mobley misses but ball goes out on the Mavs.

Mobley makes it a shot that goes in and out and then in.

Howard scores, he has 10.

Cassell misses, Kaman rebounds, Cassell banks a 3 from the corner!!

Timeout.

Clippers down 15-19.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand blocks Griffin and Diop gets it up and in 15-21

EB misses the FT line J

Dirk won't miss 15-23


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand blocks HOward but Diop gets it and scores.

Brand misses in and out.

Dirk scores.

Clippers haven't scored in the paint yet!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand gets fouled . . hits the first

Livvy's in for Vlad

Brand hits the second 17-23


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand gets fouled on the shot.

Brand makes both FT's.

Diop dunks.

Cassell misses in and out.

Cassell trips Terry, non-shooting.

Terry misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand scores on the tough jumper.

Brand steals, gives to Mobley, back to Brand for the dunk.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

What team work ont he fast break 21-25

Dirk jams it back 21-27


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk dunks.

Brand misses the jam.

Dirk misses a 3.

Mobley drives and gets fouled.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Time out taken with about 2:47 left in the first . . still 21-27


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cat hits both 23-27

Vlad's back in for Kaman


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley makes both FT's.

Brand blocks Harris.

Refs blow a call as the ball went out on the Mavs but give it to the Mavs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Stackhouse scores over Radman.

Haha Livingston PLOWS Harris over, offensive foul but funny.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman fouls Van horn. His 2nd, he goes out and Singleton in.

Howard posts up Livy and scores.

Brand scores on the sweet layup.

Stackhouse misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 25
Mavs 31

The Mavs are shooting too well. The Clippers need to increase their defensive intensity. Defense is key once again.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton should've jammed that!

And it was funny how Livvy ran over Harris. I always thought Livvy was the weak one?


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

singleton should of dunked it!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand block Dampier but gets called for the foul.

Dampier makes 1 out of 2.

Mobley makes a real tough shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livinston fouls someone, non-shooting and his 2nd.

Stackhouse scores on the bounce.

Ewing scores on the long 2.

Van horn now scores on the bounce.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley scores in the paint.

Van Horn misses a 3.

Mobley banks it in!

Clippers down 3.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley has been amazing this 2nd quarter 33-36


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

3 secound violation on Dampier.

Livingston misses a jumper.

Daniels scores.

Mobley misses a 3.

Timeout.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Harris misses but Howard gets the rebound.

Dampier has a goal tend.

Radman for 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston fouls Daniels, his 3rd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Harris misses, Rebraca rebounds.

Kaman travels.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman with a nice move 38-41


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Griffin scores.

Kaman scores, ugly!

Radman with the block.

Ewing to Rebraca who got fouled.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm so glad Zelly's back! Hits both his FT's 40-41


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God how nice is it to see Rebraca out there?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rebraca makes both FT's.

Griffin travels but now call as he scores.

Cassell misses.

Radman steals.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam fires and misses but knocks it away . . Dirk gets his 2nd foul

Time Out taken with 5:46 to go until half time


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> I'm so glad Zelly's back! Hits both his FT's 40-41



You and me both. IM surprised at his build, the guy looks even more ripped than he did earyler this season. Bravo on staying in shape.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> God how nice is it to see Rebraca out there?


Clippers 11-2 when he plays.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Clippers 11-2 when he plays.



I believe it. The stats dont tell his defense. He is a very solid defensive presense in the post, and it shows when he's out there.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam catches, shoots and swishes 42-43


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell catch, shoot, and scores.

Griffin scores.

Kick ball on Cassell, mavs ball.

Terry hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with a nice running layup.

Howard gets fouled by Ewing on the shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahahahaha Cassell lighting em up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Howard only makes 1.

Cassell hits a tough jumper.

Howard misses, Radman rebounds.

Mobey to Kaman for the score.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think the Clippers like this pace.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk misses but Howard had a sweet tip DUNK.

Brand misses.

Timeout.

Clippers down 51-48.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand fouls Howard.

Howard makes only 1.

Mobley throws it away.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm not liking how this half is coming to a close . . .


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman fouls Dampier, his 2nd.

Brand, Kaman, Radman all have 2.
Livingston with 3.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol Rebraca totally had the rebound and Vlad knocked it out of his path.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dampier only makes 1 FT.

Terry misses.

Cassell misses a 3.

Dampier scores off of the lob.

Kaman scores on the bank.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Vlad showing his Euro Flopping skills!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Stackhouse as he pushed Radman.

20 secound timeout for the Clippers as they have the ball with 15 secounds left.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Stackhouse fouls Cassell, non-shooting.

Radman misses a tough shot.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers - 50
Dallas - 55

Nicely played but Clips need to wake up on D.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 50
Mavs 55

The Mavs are scoring more than half of their points in the paint. The Clippers need to stop the easy paint scores. The Clippers offense seems to be just fine as everyone is scoring but the defense needs to step up.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Some Stats:

Chris Kaman - 13 Points/6 Boards 6-7 FG
Elton Brand - 8 Points/2 Boards/2 Steals/2 Blocks/2 Assists - Anyone think EB can get a 5x5?
Cuttino Mobley - 10 Points/2 Dimes/1 Board 4-6
Sam Cassell - 12 Points/2 Boards/ A Steal 5-10 FG, 2-3 3PT


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Loose ball foul against the Mavs. Another quick Mavs foul(terry after tip off)


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cass misses, Kaman boards and misses


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Terry misses and Diop gets a loose ball foul on Brand.

Cassell misses, Kaman rebounds and misses.

Diop scores and gets fouled.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cat's feelin it seems like 52-58


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diop makes the FT.

Mobley hits a tough jumper.

Diop hits a jumper.

Cassell hits his patent jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

MONSTER block by Brand on Dirk!!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Elton with a *MONSTER* block and he goes down and scores 56-60


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand socres on the jumper.

Radman fouls Howard.

Mobley steals.

Radman misses. Cassell rebounds and a 3 sec on Brand.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk scores on the tough jumper.

Brand posts ups and then hits a jumper.

Howard scores on the nice layup.

Mobley misses in and out.

Brand steals and then looses it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

To much sloppy passing.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sloppy play on the offensive end and slow on the rotations on the defensive end


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clipper take a timeout as they find themselves down by 12.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley bocks Dirk on the layup!

Mobley gets called for a horrid call off the ball.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

The Clips don't seem to have benefited from the break as right now they're not looking any better than they did before. No defense and sloppy offense = losses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman gets fouled on the shot.

Kaman misses both but the call goes out on the mavs as radman saves it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses.

Mobley blocks Terry, Dirks gets it and gets fouled by Cassell his 4th.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman hits a 3!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diop misses, Kaman rebounds.

Livingston to Brand for the score.

Timeout Mavs.

Clippers down, 63-73.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand steals and gives it to Livingston for the layup.

Brand steals it again but travels.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman with the steal and gives it to Brand for the score.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, look at the DEFENSE. That is defense straight out of the textbooks!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley blocks stakehouse and Stakehouse fouls Radman, non-shooting.

Brand misses the layup.

Harris misses but gets it back.

Bunch of crap and Howard scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand needs 1 rebound, 2 assists, and 1 block to get a 5x5x5x5x5.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand gets fouled and makes both FT's.

Rebraca fouls Harris.

Harris makes both FT's.

Radman misses.

Livingston blocks it and throws it away...

Brand fouls Van Horn, questionable.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God whats up these horrible passes? Its not the defense.. Its just bad passing. :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Van Horn makes both FT's.

WTF Livingston makes a crazy bank shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley fouls Van Horn on a questionable call.

He makes both FT's.

Radman misses a 3.

Livingston steals and gives it to Mobley for the score.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rebraca makes Dirk miss, Rebraca rebounds.

Livingston misses the jumper.

Radman blocks Stakehouse on a 3.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Damn @ this defense, now only if Clips can score on the offensive end


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 73
Mavs 81

If the Clippers didn't let the lead get so big in the beginning of the quarter they could have been leading. The Clippers are hanging tough and getting a bunch of steals they just need to pass better.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I really didn't like that quick 3 attempt by Radman... 

...but the Clips are very much still in the game so it should be an entertaining 4th quarter.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i like the way livingston is being really aggressive


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley drives and misses a jumper.

Van Horn misses, Kaman rebounds.

Livingston drives and gets fouled.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston needs to start doing more of those


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman gets the misses but gets it stolen.

Mobley steals it, drives and JAMS IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley with a *JAM*


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SICK DUNK by Mobley.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Van Horn drives and gets fouled by Rebraca.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

MObley looses it, then steals it and then lays it in!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cat needs to continue driving! 78-83


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol, with the bad passes ever stop?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman blocks Van Horn.

Livingston gets fouled no call.

Terry scores.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Rebraca is very rusty though. I like the defense but he has been a sleep on rebounds and had them literally taken out of hands a couple times this half already.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jumpball between Rebraca and van horn. Van horn wins but he taps it out. haha

Livingston thorws it way.

Howard travels.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses but Kaman gets it and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

C'mon Clips


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Some pretty ugly ball by both teams.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes both FT's.

Griffin gets fouled and makes only 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand scores on the sweeping bank shot.

Brand gets called for a bad foul, his 4th.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman fouls Dirk, his 4th. (bad call again as it was an offensive foul on dirk).

Dirk misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston banks it!

Clippers down 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk makes a nice layup.

Dirk steals and misses but Mavs ball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk scores again. Kaman keeps jumping on his pumps.

Brand misses in and out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk scores over Kaman again.

From down from 2 to 8.

Brand misses.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Chris getting raped by Dirk. :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I kind of liked the ball movement better tonight when Cassell was on the bench.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

SHouse misses a 3.

Cassell misses a 3.

Terry misses.

Kaman misses.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lopsided officiating.

Why the hell are the Clips chuckin it up instead of goin inside?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Lopsided officiating.
> 
> Why the hell are the Clips chuckin it up instead of goin inside?



Eh Clippers and the Mavs are both getting away with murder tonight on the calls.

The ball movement has been horrific.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Terry misses, Radman saves it.

Radman misses a 3 in and out.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Stop chucking damnit


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk misses.

Cassell for 3!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Stop ****ing chucking . I don't care if u made it, stop chucking damnit


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Its cool that Sam made it and all, but can we please stop with the 3's? its not like the game is under hte minute mark.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Argh, sam for 3 more. :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Shouse misses.

Cassell misses a 3.

Terry misses a 3.

Brand misses.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Foul on Stackhouse . . time out on the floor

2:27 left and Clips down 5

*STOP* CHUCKING


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman drives and gets fouled.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

There, finally Vlad takes it to therim and gets fouled


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Vlad make the second plz . . . 88-92


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman only makes 1. He shoots FT's funny.

Jumpball. Mobley vs. Howard.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley and Howard jump it up 

Out of bounds and Clipper ball


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers ball!

Radman for 3!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Vlad For Threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk misses and ball goes out on Radman.

Timeout Dallas.

Clippers down 1 with 1:19.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Griffin misses.

Brand rebounds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses in and out.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

C'mon it's $am time


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk misses, Radman rebounds.

Timeout Clippers with a few seconds, I think 14.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sam misses...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Damn :sigh:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Howard misses the first.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

OMG Howard misses so bad it goes all the way back to him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers down 2 with 1.2 seconds left.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

WTF Mobley was open. Screw you Livingston!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 91
Mavs 93

BLAH!


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

wat happened


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, everyone has a bad day. Tonight was Sam's bad night. Horrible three point attempts and that final game winner over a seven footer... He could have dribbled around him easy they left him wide open minus dirk.. Bad play.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

MicCheck12 said:


> wat happened


Livingston is inbounding. Mobley was open for a 3 and he didn't give it to him rather he lobs it up to Brand who can't get it as it was too high.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> WTF Mobley was open. Screw you Livingston!



True, stupid pass. Mobley was WIDE open.

But we wouldnt have needed him to be if we didnt shoot so many stupid three pointers in the fourth as well as Sam's horrible finale. Yuck,.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Terrible. Game shouldnt have even come to that. How many rebounds and steals did we just give right back. Dallas tried their best to give us the game, and we rejected it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> True, stupid pass. Mobley was WIDE open.
> 
> But we wouldnt have needed him to be if we didnt shoot so many stupid three pointers in the fourth as well as Sam's horrible finale. Yuck,.


Yeah that shot was bad. Also another problem was not rebounding the Howard miss FT. 

The Clippers also missed a lot of shots in and out, it was frustrating. Also as a side note though Radman didn't shoot well, well all saw what he could do. He is #6 in 3's in the last 2 minutes and we all saw he stretched the defense tonight with his range.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Honestly, I know he hasn't proven himself as a Clipper yet, but after that first three ball if anyone was going to shoot another three I'd have made sure it was Vlad. The guy is nitorus for those fourth quarter daggers, and thats really the main focus of his game. I honestly thought they might go to him, especally considering he was open for most of the final minutes.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

wow, what a game but tough loss.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its funny i swear to you guys i was watching the game with a friend

and when he missed that first free throw i told my friend

"i bet he is going to miss the 2nd one and they are not gonna make the rebound"

HHAHAHAHAHHAA

I SWEAR 

and it happens :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

although it was funny that iguessed it exactly , it got me pisst 

damn Clipper luck :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

damnit....

CUTTINO WAS OPEN , its one thing to get a shot off at the buzzer but to lose oa ****ing turnover

DAMNIT DAMNIT 

once again, the only positive i see out of this, as i try to find something positive out of every loss,

we lost by 2 to the best team in the West , without Corey  

DAMNIT DAMNIT DAMNIT DAMNIT DAMNIT 4 in a row...

now the Rockets???Damn......

WE HAVE TO WIN 

CMON MAN


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Here's a positive... remember when we barely lost to another good team (Miami) on the road? Afterwards we went on a 4 game winning streak.

No reason to get too down over this loss as really we exceeded expectations and almost won a game that many would have believed to be a certain defeat.


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

D. Granger
8-9, 22 Pts
11 Rebs, 3 Assists 
Just a reminder of what we could of had!!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

not sure why dunleavvy would draw up a play that they just barely did to win a game. No doubt the other team had seen it on game film, at the very least im sure an assistant coach knew about it and told the team in the TO to look out for it. (even smith and lawler could see that was the play drawn up when they were lining up). I would have liked to see something else, especially since cassell wasnt really on anyway.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Mobley was WIDE open to the extent that it's ridiculous for Livingston to stick with the originally drawn up play. He had both the 3 point shot open to win and the lane open for a drive (elton was in place to screen defenders) to tie.

Livingston keeps making mental error after error in crunch time, it's time we sit him in the close games and actually make a real run at Phoenix for the fast track to the WCF.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Like I told Weasel over AIM, Sam should have been a *DECOY* in the final play and Vlad should have taken the shot. Vlad hit a bunch of shots and if it wasn't for him driving and drawing the foul, I doubt Clippers would have had a chance.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

leidout said:


> Mobley was WIDE open to the extent that it's ridiculous for Livingston to stick with the originally drawn up play. He had both the 3 point shot open to win and the lane open for a drive (elton was in place to screen defenders) to tie.
> 
> Livingston keeps making mental error after error in crunch time, it's time we sit him in the close games and actually make a real run at Phoenix for the fast track to the WCF.


i think we sealed our fate when dumb****leavy let livingston inbound the ball and eventually screw it up. this kid ****ing sucks

but the good news is, livingston is not starting anymore cuz we added depth to the SF spot. and imo, it has worked somewhat. livingston would have contributed absolutely nothing if he had started


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> i think we sealed our fate when dumb****leavy let livingston inbound the ball and eventually screw it up. this kid ****ing sucks
> 
> but the good news is, livingston is not starting anymore cuz we added depth to the SF spot. and imo, it has worked somewhat. livingston would have contributed absolutely nothing if he had started


Yeah, let's see....Sam Cassell also messed up BIG TIME when he tried to shoot over Dirk instead of dribbling around him and when he took that extra three a few minutes earlier for no reason, Elton Brand and Chris Kaman messed up when they failed to get a rebound off of two missed freethrows etc...

For all you know Livingston was just running the play that Dunleavy had drawn up that was for Brand, not Mobley, and Livingston didn't know Brand was going to get HELD, therefore making it impossible to catch the pass.

Stop blaming everything on Livingston when everybody clearly made mistakes...


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

First of all I do not understand why is everyone putting this loss on Livingston. The guy had a good game and looked better offensively. 
He was also a big part of the comeback in the third quater where he got like 2 assists and 4 points. 

I think that this was a team loss. There were multiple guys that made mistakes and also you have to remember that Elton Brand and Cassel each had a chance to put the clippers on top in the last minute and they both missed their shot. So stop putting the loss on Livingston. 

Good notes on the game if any 

-Livi had an ok game offensively for the second game in a row. Something that he had not done the whole season. His points actually came from driving to the basket, which I hope that he starts to do this more. 

-Rebraca is back, a little rusty but that will go away in time. We really need him for the game against Yao Ming in case Kaman decides to disapear like he did in the last game against Yao 

-Ralph Lawler said that Vin Baker is in great shape which hopefully this leads to playing time for Baker, and I hope that he can give us something from the bench 

The road looks tought, but I think that the clippers will be ok 

Playoffs here we come 

Go Clippers


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

El chido said:


> First of all I do not understand why is everyone putting this loss on Livingston. The guy had a good game and looked better offensively.
> He was also a big part of the comeback in the third quater where he got like 2 assists and 4 points.
> 
> Go Clippers


i really like the way livingston was showing signs of aggression. i hope he evolves now or have the same stats april last year.


----------

